# Just joined the Anonimo Crew with a Bronze Marlin!



## blueline994 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just want to show off my latest addition...The Bronze Marlin with the tobacco dial!

I've been wanting this guy since I first saw it announced...

Here is quick pic from my iPhone. I'll post some thoughts and better pics in a few days or so.

So far I'm really impressed. The case work is outstanding. The bronze is really nice...this being my first bronze I'm really loving it.


IMG_4158 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


IMG_4169 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolute stunner mate, congratulations!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Another one of my favorites, and it looks like your wrist can handle the large size (sadly, my max is about 44mm, I think)--congrats!


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice choice! That case is bold and beautiful and the wave pattern really sets off the tobacco dial. The case back is also bronze as well I believe? Would you mind posting a shot?

:-!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I believe it is. I'd love to know whether it leaves a mark on your wrist after a hot day.


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking... I was looking at the Marlin as well before getting my Nautilo.



phunky_monkey said:


> I believe it is. I'd love to know whether it leaves a mark on your wrist after a hot day.


----------



## blueline994 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank for all them comments!

So far no marks on my wrist. It's been hot down here in Miami, but no summer heat. 

The case back is bronze. It's all one monolithic piece. Really beautifully carved out and finished. The case seem to be truly hand finished. it's hard to describe...when I first got in my hands I really could tell that the watch was finished extremely well. I had read allot of criticism about the brand, but I can say 1st hand that this an excellant made watch comparable to anything I have. My Panerai 233 is easily comparable as far as fit and finish. 

The dail is so much nicer than I expected. The wave pattern is really nicely detailed. Only when you take a closer look do you realize the waves. I love when a watch reveals these detail when you go in for a closer look. A great surprise for me. Very clean & legible dial. The dark brown tabacco color works so well against the bronze. I can't wait till develops some more patina. 

It wears great on my wrist which is about 7-1/2". I was a bit concerned about the size, but it fits just great!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

It definitely suits our wrist well. My wirst is the same size and my San Marco fit very well.

You have a really special piece there, enjoy! :-!


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

BEAUTY!! Loooks great on your wrist - wear it well!!

As stated before, their cases are made in house, and their watches true handmades, both very rare nowadays. Like you, I would compare Anonimos I've had to Panerais I've owned...fit, finish, accurate/regulated (_after_ the movement's encased, I believe)


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats hot man. Congrats


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice...Really nice pictures man you capture the essence of the dial color and case texture...congratulations

Finally... Anonimist down here Miami !

Wear it and enjoy it in the best of health !


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW....!!
Congrats!

That's a very nice piece!
I can't keep my eyes off the Bronze.
The pattern really stand out on the Bronze, I only know that there is pattern in the dial until now!

Tks for sharing!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Big congrats on the Marlin!


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree on the panerai comparison... I went through about 7 in the past year and while I liked several (292, 268 and 359) but never really bonded with any. For what I paid for my for my Dino Zei Nautilo Bronze I couldn't even buy a used 000... And I'm much happier with my Anonimo than any of my Pam's


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldnt agree more... The guilloche pattern on the inner circle is so impressive on the gold dial and then the part of the dial around that has concentric circles to contrast the detail is truly amazing! Needs to be seen to be appreciated 



blueline994 said:


> The dail is so much nicer than I expected. The wave pattern is really nicely detailed. Only when you take a closer look do you realize the waves. I love when a watch reveals these detail when you go in for a closer look. A great surprise for me. Very clean & legible dial. The dark brown tabacco color works so well against the bronze. I can't wait till develops some more patina!


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice, congratulation!


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

That is a really nice watch... best of luck with it.. where did you pick it up?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Too big for me but thats amazing. They showed a little restraint on that one and it came out great. The stock photos do it no justice.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## blueline994 (Dec 9, 2009)

92gli said:


> Too big for me but thats amazing. They showed a little restraint on that one and it came out great. The stock photos do it no justice.


The watch is big but its suits me just fine. This is definitely the limit as far as size goes for me. It is very easy to read. The dial is very legible at a glance. I suppose the size has something to do with that and the fact its not all cluttered up.

Some of you guys ask to see the case back. I took a pic for you all. I couldn't resist getting another one in of the front either. The stock definitely do not do the watch justice. There are many more dimension that are not being highlighted. All the pics here are taken with my iPhone! Someone at the PR dept should get one!

Now I'm on hunt for a new strap to complement this beauty! I do love the strap it came with but I always like to change it up every now and then. Any ideas?


IMG_4200 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


IMG_4210 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Check out Toshi, Vintager, Greg Stevens...


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

If that is the same strap as on the San Marco, which I think it is, I'm yet to experience a strap that feels nicer on the wrist. Having said that, Toshi should be able to make a nice strap customized to your preferences which would no doubt look fantastic.

Don't be shy with the photos either, the more the better!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed..Great "entry" watch..Lets face it..with what I'm expected to pay for Panerai, any ANONIMO model seems cheap...If I sell my PAM390 I can get 3 different ANONIMO models...Tempting...........
Guillermo


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

When you put it that way Guillermo it sounds VERY tempting 



torromoto said:


> Very nice indeed..Great "entry" watch..Lets face it..with what I'm expected to pay for Panerai, any ANONIMO model seems cheap...If I sell my PAM390 I can get 3 different ANONIMO models...Tempting...........
> Guillermo


----------



## pjene (Jan 27, 2010)

Really great watch! I love the steel Marlin, but I have been wanting that Bronze Tobacco Marlin for a while now...


----------

